# Early pontiled wax sealer.



## georgeoj (May 27, 2008)

I posted another picture in the new to the collection section but this really belongs here. I have liked these early pontiled jars for a very long time. This one is in mint condition and is heavily whittled. George


----------



## bombboy (May 29, 2008)

George, nice pic, thanks for sharing. Need one of those for my budding collection.

 Bombboy


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! Is it iron pontiled ?


----------



## georgeoj (May 30, 2008)

Thank you! The glass is quite thick and with the cold  mold whittling it sparkles. Yes, it is iron pontiled. George


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2008)

Excellent jar George. I have quite a few fruit jars but I could never find a pontiled one in good enough condition.


----------



## darrellp (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a great jar and a super early one - probably 1850 or so.  Those were free blown and are known as the "bell shaped wax sealers".  They come in aqua and an incredibly beautiful sapphire blue.  My blue one is pictured here:

http://www.darrellplank.com/jars/Individual%20Jar%20Pages/Blue%20Bell%20Wax%20Sealer.aspx

 Excellent find!  Mine is one of my favorite jars in the collection.

 Darrell Plank


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Darrell,
 Your blue jar is really nice. I agree that it is a top notch example.  I followed the link and saw the blue Willoughby in your collection. Congratulations on obtaining what I consider to be one of the best jars in the field. I had a clear Willoughby with origional stopper, in my first collection, back in the 1970's. Since starting my new collection, about a year ago, I have been looking for another. 
 George


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, Darrell you have some very interesting stuff on your web site...other than the glass. Nice to see people with scientific minds[]


----------

